# Simple Warm Hat for a Boy or Girl



## Knittingkitty

Hi Everybody, 

Here is a very simple hat pattern that you can use to make an extra warm hat for a boy or girl. I made it for my 4-year-old son and we both love it!  It's not that cold here to wear it yet, but it will be soon enough! 

The hat is made in a bulky yarn, so you can make it really fast!

To fit a child with the head circumference of 20 +.

Yarn used: 

Patons Shetland Chunky ( the brown yarn) and Patons Shetland Chunky Tweeds ( the red yarn), yarn category  bulky, #5 yarn

Needles used: 

US #8 (5mm). I used this needle size instead of the recommended US #10 to make the hat a little thicker and warmer.


In red yarn, cast on 84 sts, place marker and join in round. Then, work in k2, p2 ribbing slipping the marker at the beg of every round for 5.
Change to brown yarn and continue work in k2, p2 ribbing for another 5-5.25.
In next round, begin decreases as follows: *k2, p2tog; rep from * to end of round.
Next round: *skp, p1; rep from * to the end of round.
Next and last round: skp across.

Cut yarn, leaving a long tail. With a tapestry needle, pull the tail through remaining sts and secure. Hide loose ends.


Make a pompom with red yarn and attach it to the top.

skp  slip 1 stitch, knit next stitch, pass the slipped stitch over the stitch you have just knitted

Have a great day!

Elena


----------



## Sue Anna

Love the hat. I am a new knitter. How would I increase the size for an adult? Would it be difficult 
. Thanks


----------



## Sue Anna

Love the hat. I am a new knitter. How would I increase the size for an adult? Would it be difficult 
. Thanks


----------



## Knittingkitty

Sue Anna said:


> Love the hat. I am a new knitter. How would I increase the size for an adult? Would it be difficult
> . Thanks


It actually fits me, as it's very stretchy and made in a bulky yarn. But if you would like to make a bigger hat, you could just cast on more sts, any number that is a multiple of 4 ( for example, 88, 92, 96 and so on) and then just follow the instructions in my pattern without any changes.


----------



## Yarngrandma

:thumbup:


----------



## Sue Anna

Thanks so much!


----------



## Frogger

Love it and it is almost cold enough here to wear!! Better get knitting!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Katsch

Great hat!


----------



## karenh

Great hat. I've bookmarked it to use very soon. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Featherstitcher

Now that is a great hat that anyone would love. I especially like the colors you chose. Thank you for the instructions- I just printed them.


----------



## crafty lady UK

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Here is a very simple hat pattern that you can use to make an extra warm hat for a boy or girl. I made it for my 4-year-old son and we both love it!  It's not that cold here to wear it yet, but it will be soon enough!
> 
> The hat is made in a bulky yarn, so you can make it really fast!
> 
> To fit a child with the head circumference of 20 +.
> 
> Yarn used:
> 
> Patons Shetland Chunky ( the brown yarn) and Patons Shetland Chunky Tweeds ( the red yarn), yarn category  bulky, #5 yarn
> 
> Needles used:
> 
> US #8 (5mm). I used this needle size instead of the recommended US #10 to make the hat a little thicker and warmer.
> 
> In red yarn, cast on 84 sts, place marker and join in round. Then, work in k2, p2 ribbing slipping the marker at the beg of every round for 5.
> Change to brown yarn and continue work in k2, p2 ribbing for another 5-5.25.
> In next round, begin decreases as follows: *k2, p2tog; rep from * to end of round.
> Next round: *skp, p1; rep from * to the end of round.
> Next and last round: skp across.
> 
> Cut yarn, leaving a long tail. With a tapestry needle, pull the tail through remaining sts and secure. Hide loose ends.
> 
> Make a pompom with red yarn and attach it to the top.
> 
> skp  slip 1 stitch, knit next stitch, pass the slipped stitch over the stitch you have just knitted
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> Elena


Thanks for sharing. I am definitely making some.


----------



## Grapejelli

Looks nice and warm. Thanks for the pattern, looks easy enough for even me.


----------



## scottishlass

bookmarked this one Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Jeanie L

Love your hat and colors...Thanks for sharing the pattern...


----------



## Shirley2

I am not understanding your decreases...and what does skp mean...sorry for my dummy part...thank you so much


----------



## kittysgram

skp is at the end of the pattern


----------



## susieO

I Love the hat and the colors...thanks for posting the pattern!


----------



## Redhatchris

Shirley2 said:


> I am not understanding your decreases...and what does skp mean...sorry for my dummy part...thank you so much


Go back and read the pattern, it is spelled out there.

SKP in this pattern means that you 
Slip one stitch from the left needle to the right needle. 
Then you knit the next stitch normally.
Then you pass the slipped stitch over the stitch you just knit, essentially decreasing a stitch.

If you are still having trouble with this concept, look it up on YouTube. There are tons of videos; or go to your LYS and ask for help. I belong to a knitting group and they are amazing geniuses . Best of luck.


----------



## lbn

Thanks. I am making one for myself right now with #8 circular needles and worsted weight yarn and casting on 80. I made one before and it fit so think I will cast on 60 for 4 year old great grandson.


----------



## vpatt

Where can i find the pattern for the hat in your avatar?
Thanks


----------



## Knittingkitty

Redhatchris said:


> Go back and read the pattern, it is spelled out there.
> 
> SKP in this pattern means that you
> Slip one stitch from the left needle to the right needle.
> Then you knit the next stitch normally.
> Then you pass the slipped stitch over the stitch you just knit, essentially decreasing a stitch.
> 
> If you are still having trouble with this concept, look it up on YouTube. There are tons of videos; or go to your LYS and ask for help. I belong to a knitting group and they are amazing geniuses . Best of luck.


Thank you so much for your explanation, Redhatchris!  Also, thank you Everybody for your lovely comments, I'm glad that you like the hat.


----------



## Knittingkitty

vpatt said:


> Where can i find the pattern for the hat in your avatar?
> Thanks


Vpatt, the hat in my avatar is available for sale in my shops Handknitsbyelena on Craftsy, Ravelry and Etsy. The links to the shops are under my post in small blue print.


----------



## jfrancorn

How much yarn is needed if you make solid colored hat?


----------



## knittnnana

Perfect hat for my grandchildren! Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## raqeth

You are AMAZING! And so sweet! Love this cute hat! Thank you so much for being so caring! You never stop amazing me..... Big big big hug


----------



## katm13

Can you tell me what cast on you used
I always have a problem with the beg edge not being stretchy enough.
Love the hat Thanks for the pattern

KatM


----------



## vpatt

Knittingkitty said:


> Vpatt, the hat in my avatar is available for sale in my shops Handknitsbyelena on Craftsy, Ravelry and Etsy. The links to the shops are under my post in small blue print.


Trying to buy it....if only paypal will cooperate!! Will try again....sigh


----------



## raqeth

vpatt said:


> Trying to buy it....if only paypal will cooperate!! Will try again....sigh


It knits up just adorably! You will love it! I adore this pattern and so do those whom I have made it for.... Using different yarns.....


----------



## deechilders

Very nice!


----------



## vpatt

raqeth said:


> It knits up just adorably! You will love it! I adore this pattern and so do those whom I have made it for.... Using different yarns.....


So glad to hear that...it looks so nice!


----------



## LinJurm

Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Knittingkitty

raqeth said:


> It knits up just adorably! You will love it! I adore this pattern and so do those whom I have made it for.... Using different yarns.....


Thank you sooooo much for your support, ladies! Your kind words mean so much to me! Raquel, big, big hug to you!


----------



## Knittingkitty

katm13 said:


> Can you tell me what cast on you used
> I always have a problem with the beg edge not being stretchy enough.
> Love the hat Thanks for the pattern
> 
> KatM


I'm going to look up a video on the cast on that I used and will post the link to it later today, if I find it. Have to run away now, sorry!


----------



## Browniemom

Nice!


----------



## tootsie001

Last year I bought some chunky yarn from Jimmie beans and now I will knit this hat to be given to a food pantry for the people that are staying in shelters at night. They will need hats that are warm and fit. Thanks for sharing your pattern and the easy instructions. happy knitting, designing.


----------



## Knittingkitty

Knittingkitty said:


> I'm going to look up a video on the cast on that I used and will post the link to it later today, if I find it. Have to run away now, sorry!


OK, I just got back and found the video on youtube right away! I knit in continental style and use this cast on for all my projects.
Here is the link ( I hope it works):





If the link does not work, you can simply do google search for "continental knitting stitches: how to cast on".


----------



## mochamarie

That does look like a warm hat and it's cute, too. Thanks for the pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## knittinginma

Oh, I love that hat! It is so beautiful and so easy for a new knitter. Thanks so much for the pattern. God bless you


----------



## dandylion

Thanks for the easy hat. Christmas is coming up and I need easy... Lots of kiddypoos on my list. 



Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Here is a very simple hat pattern that you can use to make an extra warm hat for a boy or girl. I made it for my 4-year-old son and we both love it!  It's not that cold here to wear it yet, but it will be soon enough!
> 
> The hat is made in a bulky yarn, so you can make it really fast!
> 
> To fit a child with the head circumference of 20 +.
> 
> Yarn used:
> 
> Patons Shetland Chunky ( the brown yarn) and Patons Shetland Chunky Tweeds ( the red yarn), yarn category  bulky, #5 yarn
> 
> Needles used:
> 
> US #8 (5mm). I used this needle size instead of the recommended US #10 to make the hat a little thicker and warmer.
> 
> In red yarn, cast on 84 sts, place marker and join in round. Then, work in k2, p2 ribbing slipping the marker at the beg of every round for 5.
> Change to brown yarn and continue work in k2, p2 ribbing for another 5-5.25.
> In next round, begin decreases as follows: *k2, p2tog; rep from * to end of round.
> Next round: *skp, p1; rep from * to the end of round.
> Next and last round: skp across.
> 
> Cut yarn, leaving a long tail. With a tapestry needle, pull the tail through remaining sts and secure. Hide loose ends.
> 
> Make a pompom with red yarn and attach it to the top.
> 
> skp  slip 1 stitch, knit next stitch, pass the slipped stitch over the stitch you have just knitted
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> Elena


----------



## Ellisen

Very nice. Thank you for sharing your pattern with us.


----------



## niknmiasmom

Looks nice and warm!


----------



## Revan

Love your hat and its colors, thank you so much.


----------



## jojoacker62

Love this type of hat, and have made some with all ribbing. Now I'd love to know about the little white hat in "your" photo. Do you have a pattern for it? Might you share?


----------



## katm13

Thanks for the video on Long tail cast on.

KatM


----------



## puddles

Need help. I am knitting a Watch Cap. I've almost completed instructions for ribbing. I 've come to where I am told to knit across on the RSVP,increasing 2sts evenly spaced which I have had to cast on 77 sts for the size I am doing. This is where I am confused .If I already have 77 sts and need to space evenly 2 sts which will give me 79, which is what I need- how do I space 2 sts evenly across? Hope this makes sense .Thanks in advance. Rs instead of RSVP. Typing on ipad and barely have to touch the keyboard so it gets ahead of me.


----------



## pmarch

Great hat. Very stretchy and nice and thick. Made it for a 2 yo but it fits me. So if he doesn't like it, I get to keep it. Lol.


----------



## pmarch

puddles said:


> Need help. I am knitting a Watch Cap. I've almost completed instructions for ribbing. I 've come to where I am told to knit across on the RSVP,increasing 2sts evenly spaced which I have had to cast on 77 sts for the size I am doing. This is where I am confused .If I already have 77 sts and need to space evenly 2 sts which will give me 79, which is what I need- how do I space 2 sts evenly across? Hope this makes sense .Thanks in advance. Rs instead of RSVP. Typing on ipad and barely have to touch the keyboard so it gets ahead of me.


Space your stitches after the first 2 st on the row and before the last 2 st of same row. Hope this works for you. That's how I would do it. Good luck.


----------



## anaresnik

Great hat - thanks for sharing! The hat in yoour profile also looks wonderful - would you share that too? Thanks!


----------



## puddles

Thank you pmarch, and will do that. Have a great day.


----------



## knittnnana

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Here is a very simple hat pattern that you can use to make an extra warm hat for a boy or girl. I made it for my 4-year-old son and we both love it!  It's not that cold here to wear it yet, but it will be soon enough!
> 
> The hat is made in a bulky yarn, so you can make it really fast!
> 
> To fit a child with the head circumference of 20 +.
> 
> Yarn used:
> 
> Patons Shetland Chunky ( the brown yarn) and Patons Shetland Chunky Tweeds ( the red yarn), yarn category  bulky, #5 yarn
> 
> Needles used:
> 
> US #8 (5mm). I used this needle size instead of the recommended US #10 to make the hat a little thicker and warmer.
> 
> In red yarn, cast on 84 sts, place marker and join in round. Then, work in k2, p2 ribbing slipping the marker at the beg of every round for 5.
> Change to brown yarn and continue work in k2, p2 ribbing for another 5-5.25.
> In next round, begin decreases as follows: *k2, p2tog; rep from * to end of round.
> Next round: *skp, p1; rep from * to the end of round.
> Next and last round: skp across.
> 
> Cut yarn, leaving a long tail. With a tapestry needle, pull the tail through remaining sts and secure. Hide loose ends.
> 
> Make a pompom with red yarn and attach it to the top.
> 
> skp  slip 1 stitch, knit next stitch, pass the slipped stitch over the stitch you have just knitted
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> Elena


Just found this pattern. Thank you so much for posting it. I 'm not an experienced knitter but you've explained this pattern in a way that even I can understand! I already have the yarn and plan to start this afternoon while watching football!


----------



## Capri18

Thank you very much...this looks like something I could do!


----------



## Emmy Cat

Oh I'll give it a go, thank you for sharing.


----------



## astridJ

I am new to using circular needles. How do I know how long they should be for this pattern? Thanks.


----------



## Jojo61

I like the hat a lot. If I were making it for an adult how many stitches should I cast on?


----------



## Knittingkitty

astridJ said:


> I am new to using circular needles. How do I know how long they should be for this pattern? Thanks.


I used 16" long circular needles.


----------



## Knittingkitty

Jojo61 said:


> I like the hat a lot. If I were making it for an adult how many stitches should I cast on?


This hat is very stretchy, so it should fit a range of sizes from child to adult.  If you want to make it a little bigger, just cast on more sts, it should be a multiple of 4.

I have posted a new free pattern on Ravelry, this one is for a lady:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/alexandra-hat-2


----------



## EdyJac

Your pattern says....After casting on and joining, work the ribbing for 5...5 what? Inches or rounds? Then do more ribbing for another 5-5.25.....does that mean inches or rounds? I'm confused by the way it is written. I'm assuming the directions mean inches? Please explain, if you would be so kind to reply. I love the pattern and have been looking for a pattern just like this. -EdyJac


----------



## EdyJac

Your pattern says....After casting on and joining, work the ribbing for 5...5 what? Inches or rounds? Then do more ribbing for another 5-5.25.....does that mean inches or rounds? I'm confused by the way it is written. I'm assuming the directions mean inches? Please explain, if you would be so kind to reply. I love the pattern and have been looking for a pattern just like this. -EdyJac


----------



## 133163

Shirley2 said:


> I am not understanding your decreases...and what does skp mean...sorry for my dummy part...thank you so much


No dummy!!!! skp stands for slip one stitch, knit one stitch, pass the slipped stitch over. It's a great decrease technique.


----------



## pollycoffman

Knittingkitty said:


> n





Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Here is a very simple hat pattern that you can use to make an extra warm hat for a boy or girl. I made it for my 4-year-old son and we both love it!  It's not that cold here to wear it yet, but it will be soon enough!
> 
> The hat is made in a bulky yarn, so you can make it really fast!
> 
> To fit a child with the head circumference of 20 +.
> 
> Yarn used:
> 
> Patons Shetland Chunky ( the brown yarn) and Patons Shetland Chunky Tweeds ( the red yarn), yarn category bulky, #5 yarn
> 
> Needles used:
> 
> US #8 (5mm). I used this needle size instead of the recommended US #10 to make the hat a little thicker and warmer.
> 
> 
> In red yarn, cast on 84 sts, place marker and join in round. Then, work in k2, p2 ribbing slipping the marker at the beg of every round for 5.
> Change to brown yarn and continue work in k2, p2 ribbing for another 5-5.25.
> In next round, begin decreases as follows: *k2, p2tog; rep from * to end of round.
> Next round: *skp, p1; rep from * to the end of round.
> Next and last round: skp across.
> 
> Cut yarn, leaving a long tail. With a tapestry needle, pull the tail through remaining sts and secure. Hide loose ends.
> 
> 
> Make a pompom with red yarn and attach it to the top.
> 
> skp slip 1 stitch, knit next stitch, pass the slipped stitch over the stitch you have just knitted
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> Elena


are you using a circle needle


----------



## pollycoffman

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Here is a very simple hat pattern that you can use to make an extra warm hat for a boy or girl. I made it for my 4-year-old son and we both love it!  It's not that cold here to wear it yet, but it will be soon enough!
> 
> The hat is made in a bulky yarn, so you can make it really fast!
> 
> To fit a child with the head circumference of 20 +.
> 
> Yarn used:
> 
> Patons Shetland Chunky ( the brown yarn) and Patons Shetland Chunky Tweeds ( the red yarn), yarn category bulky, #5 yarn
> 
> Needles used:
> 
> US #8 (5mm). I used this needle size instead of the recommended US #10 to make the hat a little thicker and warmer.
> 
> 
> In red yarn, cast on 84 sts, place marker and join in round. Then, work in k2, p2 ribbing slipping the marker at the beg of every round for 5.
> Change to brown yarn and continue work in k2, p2 ribbing for another 5-5.25.
> In next round, begin decreases as follows: *k2, p2tog; rep from * to end of round.
> Next round: *skp, p1; rep from * to the end of round.
> Next and last round: skp across.
> 
> Cut yarn, leaving a long tail. With a tapestry needle, pull the tail through remaining sts and secure. Hide loose ends.
> 
> 
> Make a pompom with red yarn and attach it to the top.
> 
> skp slip 1 stitch, knit next stitch, pass the slipped stitch over the stitch you have just knitted
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> Elena


are you using a circlar needle


----------



## edithann

Great hat, thanks for the instructions! Like Ibm, I also use a size 8 circular needle and cast on 80 sts with worsted yarn for an adult.


----------



## mamakaren

pollycoffman said:


> are you using a circlar needle


When a pattern says to join in the round, it calls for circular needles. Most hats can be worked on 16” circulars.

And welcome! It may take awhile to figure out all the features on this site, but it’s worth it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

pollycoffman said:


> are you using a circle needle


Pattern says: *cast on 84 sts, place marker and join in round*.
Knitter’s choice of tools used to knit in the round: short circular and/or double-pointed needles, l_o_n_g circular to do Magic Loop, or two short-ish circulars. 

Since this topic was begun in 2013, and since Knittingkitty hasn’t posted since before Christmas 2021, I wouldn’t expect a reply from her.


----------

